# My First Manga



## TheTwoR's (Nov 16, 2010)

Yesterday night I've gone to the bookstore to get myself a few more books to keep my busy (Eid Vacation).
I went over to the Young Adult section (I'm not 13 yet yeah I'm pretty young but love reading) and then went under the Manga section.
So well I opened a few books and noticed they go from right to left... What the heck? xD All of them were that way, not just one title. I guess that's how Manga should be.
Anyway, I opened a few Manga's and read a few pages from each. They seemed like crap, then one caught my attention. The title was "Psycho Busters" part 1. I bought it late last night. I came back home at 10. I showered, brushed my teeth, ate and etc.. And slept at 11 (leaving me only a few minutes to read) and well I woke up today and immediately started reading and before I knew it, I finished the WHOLE book. It was very enjoyable and I look forward to reading the continuations of that title.
So, anyone read Psycho Busters?
And uhh... Which Manga titles are YOU reading these days? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_By the way, if you happen to be interested in Psycho Busters, check it out here.
Oh yeah, I don't think Psycho Busters has an official website or anything so yeah._


----------



## Rydian (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, right to left, it's how Japanese literature works.  Originally when brought to the US things were simply flipped, but that can cause issues with directions (and markings on certain sides of the body and such), and purists bitch, so now it's pretty much all right to left.

That series looks interesting.


----------



## mameks (Nov 16, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> So well I opened a few books and noticed they go from right to left... What the heck? xD All of them were that way, not just one title. I guess that's how Manga should be.
> The title was "Psycho Busters" part 1.
> And uhh... Which Manga titles are YOU reading these days?


They do that 'cos otherwise, the images'd be the wrong way round, or it's look odd in other ways, as it's originally written right-left.
I've heard of Psycho Busters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's had pretty decent reviews. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The manga I'm reading.
Dammit, Rydian beat me :3


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 16, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Yeah, right to left, it's how Japanese literature works.  Originally when brought to the US things were simply flipped, but that can cause issues with directions (and markings on certain sides of the body and such), and purists bitch, so now it's pretty much all right to left.
> 
> That series looks interesting.
> 
> ...



Yup, Rydian got you.
I'll check that "Fairy Tale" one you're reading since it has a pretty high rating.
And that "Angel Sanctuary" one as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know why I didn't start reading manga years ago.


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 16, 2010)

I read Bleach till volume 30, then lost interest in the story.
I pretty much only read Gantz and Zelda nowadays.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 16, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I read Bleach till volume 30, then lost interest in the story.
> I pretty much only read Gantz and Zelda nowadays.



Well, I Wikipedia'd Bleach and it sounds like a pretty good title. I should maybe start.
Not too sure if I'm correct, but I google'd the Zelda manga titles and apparently for some reason I think they're too childish? =/
Honestly though, if that IS what you read, I'm not looking at it from your point of view. In other words, I wouldn't read those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I couldn't get a good look and Gantz but it doesn't sound bad to me...
Wow.. I never knew so many people on here read Manga.


----------



## gotchapt (Nov 16, 2010)

Read Gantz, it's the best Manga I've ever read. But you have to have stomach for it


----------



## ilea (Nov 16, 2010)

Katekyo hitman Reborn !


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Nov 16, 2010)

Be warned that many manga have 30+ volumes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should say what genre do you prefer (you can base it on anime if you watch them) because there are a lot of them around, so we can suggest you some titles. ^^



			
				ilea said:
			
		

> Katekyo hitman Reborn !



Ah I'm reading it atm (currently I'm at vol 21). Great manga!
Still don't get why they stopped publishing it in Italy at vol 18, it's even talking about Italian Mafia (at least the name lol).


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 16, 2010)

Read Manga, but watch Anime a lot more. I get mad tho(well sometime) when the anime goes away from the Manga. :/


----------



## Zeroneo (Nov 16, 2010)

Try reading Psyren and Code Breaker. They're pretty interesting

And +1 to Reborn.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 16, 2010)

Use myanimelist.net for recommendations and stuff.
This is my list ATM.
Jyuushin Enbu - Hero Tales
Soul Eater
Witch Hunter
D.Gray-Man

Do you read it in Dutch, French or English? (since your from Belgium..)


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 16, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bleach = First arc is fun, after that it's meh.
Zelda = Kinda simple, but not really that childish. They're good if you're too lazy to play through the games like me, but still wanna know what the story's about.
Gantz = Titties and exploding bodies, so I wouldn't recommend it for someone your age, but if you wanna read it anyway, it's not my fault if your parents catch you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Another recommendation, if you like to keep to the original story, just read the manga, and don't watch the anime (except in wolf's rain's case.)


----------



## Kiekoes (Nov 16, 2010)

Dude, just one tip, read Shaman King. It's the best manga I've ever read (I read 100+ series). Listen to me, I was around 11/12 when I started it (I'm 14 now) and I still really enjoy reading it over and over again (I read the whole series for about 10 times now). If you are interested, here's the Wikipedia page:

WikiPedia (German)

Please read the masterpiece and tell me what you think about it. Oh, and btw, the last volume (volume 32) just released in Germany


----------



## Rydian (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't recommend you read Gantz.  I really don't.


----------



## Kiekoes (Nov 16, 2010)

Read Shaman King, and after reading it, watch the Anime (different storylines).


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 16, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> Read Shaman King, and after reading it, watch the Anime (different storylines).


No offense, but I think he knows what you want him to read by now XD
Also @ OP: Read Detroit Metal City if you like metal and humor.


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's a few manga you could try: 

Monster 
MPD Psycho
20th Century Boys 
BLAME! 
Hellsing 
Claymore 
Berserk


----------



## Kiekoes (Nov 16, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Kiekoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I really really really want people to read the series


----------



## mameks (Nov 16, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Use anime-planet.com for recommendations and stuff.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 16, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I don't recommend you read Gantz.  I really don't.


This made me curious. I'll now read it, dear sir.

As for the series I'm reading currently:
-Naruto
-Getbackers
-Highschool of the Dead

and a few occasional others.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Nov 16, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Kiekoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahaha +1 on Detroit Metal City. Satsugai!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I liked 666Satan too (just ended yesterday to read the serie on real manga, I was doing the Italian scanlation while it wasn't still published here). ^^
It's from Seishi Kishimoto (the twin brother of Masashi, the creator of Naruto) and it's quite similar to DragonBall+Naruto, 19 volumes the whole serie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my recommended list:

/Similar to Dragonball/
- Naruto
- Bleach
- D.Gray-Man 
- Full Metal Alchemist
- 666Satan
- Tutor Hitman Reborn (Katekyo Hitman Reborn)
- One Piece
- Soul Eater
- Blazer Drive (the new manga from the creator of 666Satan)

/Cool Fights/
- Air Gear (fights on rollerblades ftw / not really a Shonen)
- JoJo's Bizzarre Adventures (I'm at the Star Crusaders arc now)

/Sport/
- Eyeshield 21


/Not for kids/
- Gantz (not really for young people, but it's cool)
- Death Note
- Ikigami
- Chobits

/Metal + Laughs/
- Detroit Metal City

/Ecchi + Laughs/
- Love Hina


----------



## Rydian (Nov 16, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tits, mafia, attempted [censored], sex, lots of death, gore, more tits, more gore, it's not 13 year old material by far. XD


----------



## mameks (Nov 16, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ep1= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...


----------



## raulpica (Nov 16, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally. Just finished reading Chapter 1


----------



## gotchapt (Nov 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noooo, not the anime. The anime is mecha fail, the manga is


----------



## mameks (Nov 16, 2010)

I meant chapter >.<
But the anime ep1's just as


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 16, 2010)

I watch/read age 16+ anime/manga, and I'm 12 :creep



			
				raulpica said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the type of anime I like to watch, unless its more HOTDish.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 16, 2010)

Doube Post ;(


----------



## mameks (Nov 16, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> I watch/read age 16+ anime/manga, and I'm 12


Naughty.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the _bad_ kind


----------



## Issac (Nov 16, 2010)

I must recommend: Saikano (or as it may be called: She, the ultimate weapon) it's only 8 volumes.

It is 18+ though, but I don't think it'll do any harm to you... i mean, it's not that much sex or nudity... (barely anything). It's more that the theme of the book series is quite dark and depressing, but it is the lovliest and cutest manga I've ever read.... But be assured it's not like any usual "fighting, super powers etc." manga. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: if you're interested, look for a cover looking like this: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1...manga_cover.jpg


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 17, 2010)

Read "Fire Candy"...I won't tell you why, but I will say that it's not for a good reason.
Also Doubt, Claymore, Witch Hunter, Psyren, Sankarea, World God Only Knows, Kure-nai, Kimi no Iru Machi, Mahou Sensei Negima, Love Hina, Kaitai Shinso Zero, Kurohime, Let's Lagoon, Aflame Inferno, Arago, Beelzebub, Black God, Bloody Monday, Bloody Monday 2, Highschool of the Dead, Buster Keel, Deadman Wonderland, Eden no Ori, GE-Good Ending, Gamaran, Hajimete no Aku, Kaichou wa Maid-sama, Lost+Brain, Maken-Ki, Mayoi Neko Overrun, Medaka Box, Mel Kano, MiXim, Mirai Nikki, Mother Keeper, Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu, Onidere, Onihime VS, Pastel, Rosario+Vampire, Rosario+Vampire II, Sora no Otoshimono, Super-Dreadnought Girl 4946, Tasogare Otome x Amnesia, Tiji-kun, Umi no Misaki, Until Death Do Us Part, Veritas, Asu no Yoichi, Baka to Tesuto to Shoukanjuu, Cavalier of the Abyss, Tokyo ESP, Hakoiri Devil Princess, Addicted to Curry, Air Gear, Ane Doki, Akazukin Eliza, Ayu Mayu, Baka and Boing, Chaosic Rune, Code Geass, Elfen Lied, Fairy Tail, Freezing, Sekirei, Hekikai No Aion, Bakuman, Loose Relation Between Wizard and Apprentice, SWOT, Mysterious Girlfriend X, Code Breaker, Princess Lucia, Zero-In, To Aru Kagaku No Railgun, BlackCat, D.GrayMan, Ao No Exorcist, Kampfer, En Passant, Zombie-Loan, GetBackers, Immortal Regis, Otomari Honey, Kandachime, Metal Heart, Kateikyo Hitman Reborn, Tubame Syndrome, Ouran Koukou Host Club, To Aru Majustu No Index, Summer Wars, 07 Ghost, 090 - Eko to Issho, 13, Ability Shop, Air, Akikan, Allumage, Aria the Scarlet Ammo, Bokke-san, Chrome Breaker, Crimson Grave, Double Arts, Half and Half, Pandora Hearts, Hohzuki Island, Hyde and Closer, Ichigo 100%, Inumimi, Kagijin, Kannagi, Kanokon, Kanon, Karakuri Odette, Ultimo, Kaze no Stigma, Koko ni Iru Yo, Kyouran Kazoku Nikki, Lilim Kiss, Lock On!, The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer, Mai-HiME, Mai-Otome, Majin Devil, The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi, Midori No Hibi, Mirai Nikki - Mosaic, Mirai Nikki - Paradox, Mx0, Nabari no Ou, Needless, Nephilim John, Omamori Himari, Oniichan Control, Ookami to Koushinrou, Otomen, Parallel, Parasyte, Pita-Ten, Personant, Out Code, The Sacred Blacksmith, School Days, Seikon no Qwaser, Seto no Hanayome, Shakugan no Shana, Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume, Shina Dark, Silvery Crow, Soul Eater, Special A, Suzuka, Taboo-Tattoo, Tora Dora, Uncassandra, Waq Waq, Watashi ni XX Shinasai, World Embryo, Zero No Tsukaima, Zero no Tsukaima Gaiden, Rose Hip Rose, To-LOVE-Ru, Mahoraba, Tende Freeze, Tsuiteru Kanojo, Watashitachi no Tamura-kun, Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai...there are a variety more...but I really need a large list to catch all of them for sure.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 17, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whew. You prob read right to left by instinct by now, huh?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 17, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Whew. You prob read right to left by instinct by now, huh?


Lol depends on the manga I'm reading. Japanese manga is right to left, but for Korean manga, it's left to right (though I don't usually notice until I actually see a name or something...not that it really matters to me xD, it's not hard to swap around a couple of words).


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 17, 2010)

Currently reading Gantz, they're up to 13 I think in the US. It's a really good book, like Power Rangers on steroids for adults. Way better than the anime which is pure garbage, except for it's soundtrack.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 17, 2010)

No one mentioned Yu-Gi-Oh! (Original Series) or from what I know, Fullmetal Alchemist.

'Tis a cryin' shame m'boy...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh, yeah. Right, forgot to mention what manga I read. Hmmm...

Eden No Ori
Bakuman
Liar Game
Death Note ? BEST EVAR!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Full Metal Alchemist
Hajime No Ippo
Case Closed/Detective Conan
Uzumaki ? DON'T READ IF YOU DISLIKE NIGHTMARES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kuroshitsuji
High School of the Dead

and a few more I might have forgotten


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 17, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Bleach
One Piece
Death Note

@Shinigami357 i cant belive i forgot about Fullmetal Alchemist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its a must watch aswell as read.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Nov 17, 2010)

I read the title and entered thinking you wrote your own doujinshi, but it was just about the first manga you have read XD

First manga i read was some manga in Shonen Jump b/c back then i didn't like Naruto and Bleach(I read it now, the anime sucks though XD) The first manga i remember reading is naruto shippuuden series though. Then i read bleach to one piece and now a whole bunch. That reminds me i got to read the new soul eater XD


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 17, 2010)

http://myanimelist.net/mangalist/FFandMMfa...s=7&order=0
^ My manga list.
If you're fishing for recommendations, I recommend anything I've rated 8+
I also have an Anime list
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/FFandMMfa...s=7&order=0
Have fun


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Nov 17, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> No one mentioned Yu-Gi-Oh! (Original Series) or from what I know, Fullmetal Alchemist.
> 
> 'Tis a cryin' shame m'boy...



I mentioned FMA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Saikano was pretty good too, but I read only the 1st volume. :\ I'll get the remaining ones if they are only 8 in total. ^^

Also Chobits was quite a good read! ^^


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 17, 2010)

Well a lot of people have said so far that Gantz isn't suitable... Lol I'll just avoid it till I'm older.
I'm not so into well that kind of stuff. (Pretty clear what that "stuff" is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Reborn sounds interesting. I'll check it out. For those interested like I am, clickk.

I'll be sure to check everything you guys recommended. Especially soul eater and reborn. I read in English btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kieokes no need to worry. I'll check out Shaman King. You seem pretty interested and passionate in Shaman King, why shouldn't I try it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shinigami: Death note sounds pretty cool. I'll get to that.

You guys are really giving me a boost with reading Manga's. Thanks!

And thanks a lot rubedo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, for those who recommended GetBackers, I know that the creator of Psycho Busters created GetBackers as well. So I HAVE to check GetBackers xP

Saikano looks pretty nice. I'll check that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those who recommended Naruto, Dragonball, Yu-Gi-Oh! and etc... This might be a good recommendation to people on the forum, which is great. But for some reason I don't find them that interesting. I mean yeah I do enjoy heroes, superpowers and that... But not like that type idk how to say what I mean lol. Either way keep recommending Manga's for other people too. ;P Not just me.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Nov 17, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Well a lot of people have said so far that Gantz isn't suitable... Lol I'll just avoid it till I'm older.
> I'm not so into well that kind of stuff. (Pretty clear what that "stuff" is
> 
> 
> ...



A little tip on Reborn: don't stop reading till volume 7-8 (I don't remember exactly, but I think 8), because the first part is just to know the characters and seems made of quite random stories (one for each chapter) involving them. With volume 7-8 (the Vongola Ring arc), things start getting interesting.


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 17, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Well a lot of people have said so far that Gantz isn't suitable... Lol I'll just avoid it till I'm older.
> I'm not so into well that kind of stuff. (Pretty clear what that "stuff" is
> 
> 
> ...



Reborn and Soul Eater are garbage, don't read those.
Reborn starts off as a REALLY BAD comedy and then transitions to a mediocre-at-best battle series.
Soul Eater starts off pretty good but once they finish the Arachaphobia arc the entire series turns to shit. Plus it has terrible artwork and the fights are almost impossible to follow because the manga artist has no clue how to properly draw attack frames. The Anime is a lot better, if only because the animation is great and the fights are a lot more fluid and awesome. The plot pretty much sucks in both versions so really the only reason to check Soul Eater out is the fights, and since the Anime does the fights so much better... yeah >_>


----------



## Aogu (Nov 20, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Reborn and Soul Eater are garbage, don't read those.



Spot on. You need to read interesting awesome stuff. I seriously recommend Death Note to you, but only if you want to do actual reading as well! 
I really quite like thriller/scifi/horror stuff so I have to tell you that Monster is the one of the best series ever written, and Higurashi is just the most awesome stuff (similar to a kind of Wicker Man set up, if you've ever seen that?).

If you want to  read right to left, I wouldn't, but Tokyopop produce many of their UK editions in that form. This does mean that the frames are reflected and so sometimes the spacing goes wrong and you can end up with dialogue errors in some cases. I tend to stay away from battle manga of any sort, but if you want to read some bat-shit crazy action manga you need to read black lagoon.... what's not to like about dual pistol wielding, freelance mercenarys kicking neo-nazis in the face?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 20, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Reborn and Soul Eater are garbage, don't read those.
> Reborn starts off as a REALLY BAD comedy and then transitions to a mediocre-at-best battle series.
> Soul Eater starts off pretty good but once they finish the Arachaphobia arc the entire series turns to shit. Plus it has terrible artwork and the fights are almost impossible to follow because the manga artist has no clue how to properly draw attack frames. The Anime is a lot better, if only because the animation is great and the fights are a lot more fluid and awesome. The plot pretty much sucks in both versions so really the only reason to check Soul Eater out is the fights, and since the Anime does the fights so much better... yeah >_>


I can not say anything about the manga, but the plot and story ,expect ending, was good and yeah >_>

Which the anime would have keep going...


----------



## mameks (Nov 20, 2010)

The ending to Soul Eater officially sucked donkey nuts.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Nov 20, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> TheTwoR's said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like Reborn, and sometimes they are actually funny. Reborn is awesome and how it has a great theme to it also. Battles are pretty epic and the art(in the latest chapters) is pretty good. I saw your anime list and it seems you are more into the slice of life/romance manga than the comedy action manga that reborn and soul eater and other mainstream manga are. The only mainstream manga i see that you actually like is one piece and that is not a bad choice.

Other manga i recommend are: 
Defense Devil(Wonderful art, but story kind of side tracks a bit but its still good)
Bakuman(From the creators of deathnote, not the same theme though)
Ao no Exorcist(One of the most Amazing art i have seen by far, the story line is also amazing. Sadly chapters are updated randomly)
The Breaker(If your into martial arts, you may like this one. It's a Korean manga but is read from right to left like a Japanese manga. Art gets better and changes gradually but if you look back, art looks completely different lol)
The Breaker New Wave(It's a continuation of The Breaker)
Kimi no Iru Machi(AKA A Town Where You Live. I don't know i just got hooked on this manga)
Ane Doki(Same with the above manga)
Fairy Tail(Just an awesome Manga, I'm pretty sure its already pretty well known)
Gamaran(Time based on Fuedal Japan, battles are just, wow, i can't even explain, but the art isn't that good(Everyone has the same facial structure XD) but you will get used to it)

The rest is up to you. Just look around, if the manga looks interesting then read it. Me personally, read mostly Shonen manga. This doesn't mean its Jump though. I don't really like reading shojo manga b/c for some reason(To me) the art all looks the same.


----------



## toguro_max (Nov 21, 2010)

Since you're 13, I also don't recommend you reading Gantz. Netheir Berserker.
All mangas are read from left to right (unless it was mirrored, but it rarely occurs now).

I read A LOT of manga tiles, and a huge amount of'em is not suitable for youngsters, so my suggestion is the following ones:

Rurouni Kenshin (aka Samurai X) - It's about a samurai wanderer who wants to forget and absolve his own sins. There is lots of humor and action, a must read.

Love Hina - some may say it's ecchi (obsecene), but it's not as much, i think it's safe. It's about a guy who, after failing the exams 3 times, ends up on a feminine dormitory, owned by her grandmother. Then he ends up being the dorms' manager, and he must avoid the girls hostility towards him.

Mahou Sensei Negima - From the sme mangaka (manga artist) of Love Hina. It's about a 10 years old kid who dreams about becoming a great magician like his father and also finding him, but for this, his first "task" is to be an english teacher at a gilrs-only japanese school.

Card Captor Sakura (aka Sakura Card Captors) - It's more a shoujo (for girls) manga than a shounen (for boys), but it's light and really nice. Its about a girl who needs to find magical cards that were spread over the city which contains huge powers.

All these above i belive you can find on stores.

Now, if you want to read something form the internet, try reading Aqua and it's sequel Aria. It's a different view from the future and have no fights and no nudity at all. Just the days from a girl who wants to become a Prima (a kind of master gondolier).

I could strech up and recommend lots more, but i'm sure you already have plenty of recommends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps.: Shaman King, Death Note and Fullmetal Alchemist are great >-D


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 21, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> The ending to Soul Eater officially sucked donkey nuts.


Dude that was the anime. Not the manga. It splitted of after the battle of BREW.


----------



## Varia (Nov 21, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ranma 1/2 is read from left to right, and I'm pretty sure it's Japanese. 
I've only read 2 manga's - one being Ranma 1/2 - which I'd highly recommend, and the other being Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicle - which is probably the best thing I've ever read in my life.


----------



## mameks (Nov 21, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, indeed.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 23, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> I actually like Reborn, and sometimes they are actually funny. Reborn is awesome and how it has a great theme to it also. Battles are pretty epic and the art(in the latest chapters) is pretty good. I saw your anime list and it seems you are more into the slice of life/romance manga than the comedy action manga that reborn and soul eater and other mainstream manga are. The only mainstream manga i see that you actually like is one piece and that is not a bad choice.
> 
> Other manga i recommend are:
> Defense Devil(Wonderful art, but story kind of side tracks a bit but its still good)
> ...



Each and everyone one of those sounds better than the other. Can't wait to read them all xP


----------

